# Should I get 7D now or wait for MKII?



## GEEo (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm new to this forum and new to Photography. I've always loved taking pictures of landscape,cars,people, and just random stuff. Lol So I decided that it's time for me to grab a decent DSLR.

I'm completely new to DSLR's and photography. Still doing a lot of reading and learning on which camera I should go with. Based on the stuff I've read and learned I'm leaning towards getting the 7D. But I'm concerned that when I get the 7D now couple of months later down the road the new rumored 7D MKII comes out. 

So my question is should I wait for the 7D MKII (why?) or I should just get the 7D?


----------



## Tcapp (Jul 6, 2012)

GEEo said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to this forum and new to Photography. I've always loved taking pictures of landscape,cars,people, and just random stuff. Lol So I decided that it's time for me to grab a decent DSLR.
> 
> I'm completely new to DSLR's and photography. Still doing a lot of reading and learning on which camera I should go with. Based on the stuff I've read and learned I'm leaning towards getting the 7D. But I'm concerned that when I get the 7D now couple of months later down the road the new rumored 7D MKII comes out.
> 
> So my question is should I wait for the 7D MKII (why?) or I should just get the 7D?



Do you want to take photos now? Get the 7d. he 7d2 will probably be more expensive anyway.


----------



## gmrza (Jul 6, 2012)

GEEo said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to this forum and new to Photography. I've always loved taking pictures of landscape,cars,people, and just random stuff. Lol So I decided that it's time for me to grab a decent DSLR.
> 
> I'm completely new to DSLR's and photography. Still doing a lot of reading and learning on which camera I should go with. Based on the stuff I've read and learned I'm leaning towards getting the 7D. But I'm concerned that when I get the 7D now couple of months later down the road the new rumored 7D MKII comes out.
> 
> So my question is should I wait for the 7D MKII (why?) or I should just get the 7D?



There is no guarantee from Canon that there will even be a 7DmkII - nobody really knows. It is also anyone's guess when Canon plans to introduce a new APS-C sensor.

What would interest me is why you particularly want the 7D? If you don't have specific needs to shoot sports or to use the camera in an environment where a sealed body and lenses are needed, you could look at a 60D, which has the same sensor, or even a 650D. I would possibly rather put the difference in price between the 7D and the 60D into a good lens, which will possibly yield a better return than a higher end body.


----------



## Tcapp (Jul 6, 2012)

gmrza said:


> GEEo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys! I'm new to this forum and new to Photography. I've always loved taking pictures of landscape,cars,people, and just random stuff. Lol So I decided that it's time for me to grab a decent DSLR.
> ...



yes.


----------



## drjlo (Jul 6, 2012)

I vote for getting a 5D MkII, refurbed or lightly used, instead of 7D.


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 6, 2012)

drjlo said:


> I vote for getting a 5D MkII, refurbed or lightly used, instead of 7D.



Or for sports - a 1D3


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 6, 2012)

GEEo said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to this forum and new to Photography. I've always loved taking pictures of landscape,cars,people, and just random stuff. Lol So I decided that it's time for me to grab a decent DSLR.
> 
> I'm completely new to DSLR's and photography. Still doing a lot of reading and learning on which camera I should go with. Based on the stuff I've read and learned I'm leaning towards getting the 7D. But I'm concerned that when I get the 7D now couple of months later down the road the new rumored 7D MKII comes out.
> 
> So my question is should I wait for the 7D MKII (why?) or I should just get the 7D?



I'd get a rebel series. If your just starting, its the best body to learn on. Put your money in glass, as its far more important.


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 6, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I'd get a rebel series. If your just starting, its the best body to learn on.



Not too sure I would agree with that.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 6, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I'd get a rebel series. If your just starting, its the best body to learn on.
> ...



Aperture, shutter speed & ISO and it changes lenses. What more could a budding photographer need? 8)


----------



## GEEo (Jul 6, 2012)

gmrza said:


> GEEo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys! I'm new to this forum and new to Photography. I've always loved taking pictures of landscape,cars,people, and just random stuff. Lol So I decided that it's time for me to grab a decent DSLR.
> ...



The reason I want the 7D over the 60D/650D is because of its weather sealing and also its faster. My family travels a lot thats why I want the rigid and weather sealed body of the 7D. 

The things I want to take pictures of are landscape, fast moving things (cars going around the track), and just random stuff. lol its mostly going to be cars and landscape.

As far as Lenses go I'm not quite sure of what I need for the stuff I want to shoot. I do plan on upgrading to a 5D later on just not sure when tho.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 6, 2012)

GEEo said:


> gmrza said:
> 
> 
> > GEEo said:
> ...



Then by all means, The 7D is the body for you then as the MK2's AF isn't quite as good. Just pick up a 10-22mm as well. A very good lens.


----------



## GEEo (Jul 6, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> GEEo said:
> 
> 
> > gmrza said:
> ...



I plan on buying that lens also the 17-55.

or should I be getting L lenses instead? I do plan on upgrading later on on a 5D body but not for the next 2 yrs. or so.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 6, 2012)

GEEo said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > GEEo said:
> ...



I'd get the 10-22mm + 24-70L. This because you wont overlap focal lengths and when you switch you'll have the 24-70L ready.

Personally, I'd get a 50mm 1.4 and a 100mm f/2 as well.


----------



## GEEo (Jul 6, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> GEEo said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



I want the 24-70L but its damm to expensive!! 

The lens I plan on having are 10-22 (or maybe 16-35L?), 24-105L (or 17-55?), 50mm, and 70-200L.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 6, 2012)

All of the lenses you mentioned are expensive in relative terms.

You could do this.

10-22mm

50mm 1.4

100mm f/2

Much cheaper and great IQ. Of course, you'll sacrifice the convience of zooming.


----------



## aznable (Jul 6, 2012)

GEEo said:


> gmrza said:
> 
> 
> > GEEo said:
> ...



forget weather sealing; you should buy weather sealed lenses too

lenses you have to get
sigma 8-16 for landscapes
sigma 17-50 f/2.8 OS as all-around lens
canon 70-200 f/4 is or a sigma 70-200 f/2.8 os as tele
sigma 50 f/1.4 for particular low light

kidding of course...they would costs several thousands $$$

start with a fast 17-XX with optical stabilization (this will be the lens you wont change before the switch to ff) then take your time to decide


----------



## Fr3lncr (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm happy with my 7D. I had bought the 5DMKII and returned it (wasn't for me). I still plan on upgrading to full frame eventually, but in the interim my kit keeps me going.

For traveling, I get by with the 7D, 24-105 and the 10-22. I can fit them all in a relatively small bag. The 24-105 is used most often (say 80%) and the 10-22 the rest of the time.

I have a 70-200 2.8 (non IS) for the telephoto stuff. I don't do too much of that since the lens is really big and heavy and I don't much care for lugging it around with everything else when you are out on your feet for 8-10 hours. 

I have a 50 1.4 (never use it but it is a staple) and just bought the 40mm which I still haven't tried yet.

The one nice advantage though of say, getting a 5DMKII is getting it with the 24-105 and, at least for me, that would do me for 90% of the type of shots I would take and would save having to carry around an additional lens.


----------



## GEEo (Jul 7, 2012)

Fr3lncr said:


> I'm happy with my 7D. I had bought the 5DMKII and returned it (wasn't for me). I still plan on upgrading to full frame eventually, but in the interim my kit keeps me going.
> 
> For traveling, I get by with the 7D, 24-105 and the 10-22. I can fit them all in a relatively small bag. The 24-105 is used most often (say 80%) and the 10-22 the rest of the time.
> 
> ...



do you loose something by using the L lens on a crop body?

the lenses you have are the same lenses I plan on having down the road!


----------



## Tcapp (Jul 7, 2012)

GEEo said:


> Fr3lncr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happy with my 7D. I had bought the 5DMKII and returned it (wasn't for me). I still plan on upgrading to full frame eventually, but in the interim my kit keeps me going.
> ...



You lose a large portion of the field of view from the lens. Thats why FF doesn't have a "crop factor".


----------



## swampler (Jul 7, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> GEEo said:
> 
> 
> > Fr3lncr said:
> ...


That's any lens, not just L lenses.


----------



## swampler (Jul 7, 2012)

GEEo said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > GEEo said:
> ...


Since you're planning on going full frame so soon, I would minimize the EF-S lenses as they won't work on that FF camera and you'll be buying lenses again at the same time you're buying the FF camera. You pretty much have to go EF-S to get the ultra wide range (10-22), but your other lenses you can make do with EF lenses such as the 24-105 (though 24 isn't very wide on a crop).


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 7, 2012)

swampler said:


> You pretty much have to go EF-S to get the ultra wide range (10-22), but your other lenses you can make do with EF lenses such as the 24-105 (though 24 isn't very wide on a crop).



For ff there is:

14mm
16-35

Plus of course the 8-15 fisheye.

AF-C has no advantage over ff for ultra wide lens


----------



## swampler (Jul 7, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> swampler said:
> 
> 
> > You pretty much have to go EF-S to get the ultra wide range (10-22), but your other lenses you can make do with EF lenses such as the 24-105 (though 24 isn't very wide on a crop).
> ...


What I meant was, for him to have ultra wide on the 7D, he would need an EF-S lens. Of course, once he gets a FF camera, he'll have to replace that lens. In other words, the 14 and 16-35 are not ultrawide on the 7D because of the loss of the FOV.


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 7, 2012)

8) 8) 8)


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jul 9, 2012)

GEEo said:


> I do plan on upgrading later on on a 5D body but not for the next 2 yrs. or so.


Start in the right place then.

For what it's worth, I do a bit of landscapes, and don't feel the need for ultra-wide lenses (my widest is a 17mm lens which comes out to somewhere around the same field of view as a 24mm lens on full frame). There's nothing wrong with buying full frame lenses for a crop, as long as they are relatively newer or well-respected models. The APS-C crop factor is a help with reach. I'm three years into shooting and all of my lenses are full-frame compatible, but I won't switch mainly because the wider FOV would throw me for a loop (considerably less pixel density too).

The 7D is fine for landscapes, since you'll want to shoot at ISO 200 at most in most landscapes.

By the time two years have passed, we ought to be closer to a 7D replacement or a cheap full frame camera (possibly both will have been released by that time) and low-light performance closer to the new full frame cameras (cleaner images at higher ISOs will be very welcome).


----------



## VASH1291 (Jul 9, 2012)

GEEo said:


> gmrza said:
> 
> 
> > GEEo said:
> ...



Just keep in mind that for the weather sealing to work effectively you also need weather sealed lenses or water could leak into the mirror box.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jul 9, 2012)

The weather sealing will keep the camera controls dry, and that's probably most important. For the camera mount, the prism box overhang should shield that a bit as well. If you need more, you can always put together a bag over the lens. Wear a wide-brimmed hat if you're still unsure. Unless you really require absolute reliability and seek to either shoot in rain or keep shooting when it rains, I wouldn't call it a big deal.


----------



## canon816 (Jul 9, 2012)

GEEo said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to this forum and new to Photography. I've always loved taking pictures of landscape,cars,people, and just random stuff. Lol So I decided that it's time for me to grab a decent DSLR.
> 
> I'm completely new to DSLR's and photography. Still doing a lot of reading and learning on which camera I should go with. Based on the stuff I've read and learned I'm leaning towards getting the 7D. But I'm concerned that when I get the 7D now couple of months later down the road the new rumored 7D MKII comes out.
> 
> So my question is should I wait for the 7D MKII (why?) or I should just get the 7D?



Good grief.... Go buy a camera and make some images. Or better yet.... I heard the 7D Mark III will be out in 5-6 years... maybe wait for that??

Sorry. Don't mean to be rude but this thread seems to get started once a week. Everyone gets too fixated on whats going to come out. So if the 7DII comes out in a year does that render the 7D obsolete? Are the 40D and 50D no longer good cameras? Will my Rebel XSI no longer take images worth keeping now that there have been several generations of rebel since 2008?

My advice to you: Go buy a decent camera (7D is great) and use your spare funds to buy some lenses and go explore the world of dSLR photography. And have tons and tons of fun doing it! Best of luck with whatever setup you decide on. Enjoy!


----------



## tphillips63 (Jul 9, 2012)

My suggestion is get the 7D now with a used 24-105mm f/4L IS USM. They are available for a great price on the used market, even though a lot are like new because of kit bundles.

Then use it as much as you can and figure out what you would like to shoot that you cannot with that combination.

You'll need or want a strobe(s) and memory card(s), maybe an extra battery on hand, case, tripod, filters, grip, etc., so the price beyond 'just' the body and lens can get quite high.


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 9, 2012)

canon816 said:


> Sorry. Don't mean to be rude but this thread seems to get started once a week. Everyone gets too fixated on whats going to come out. So if the 7DII comes out in a year does that render the 7D obsolete? Are the 40D and 50D no longer good cameras? Will my Rebel XSI no longer take images worth keeping now that there have been several generations of rebel since 2008?



Totally agree - I have a collection of old DSLRs - and without exception all give good pictures. Not bad when the oldest is 2001. 

The real killers are the 2004 5D and 1DS2 - still deliver IQ to compete with the current models. They not have the bells and whistles or high iso, but for their cost you get a capable camera


----------



## candyman (Jul 9, 2012)

The 7D is a good camera. I use it for sports and landscape icw 70-300mm L (weather sealed) You can add the Tokina 11-16mm for landscape or the Canon 10-22mm
And, for portraits - for the start - buy the 50 f/1.8


The 70-300L is the most expensive out of those 3. But, will keep you going once you move to FF
The Tokina and the Canon have good market value and you can sell them for a good price once you move to FF


The 50 f/1.8 works on FF but for about 250 dollar more (you might save some money in the meantime) you can buy the Canon 50mm f/1.4 or spent a little more and buy the Sigma 50mm f/1.4


----------



## robbymack (Jul 9, 2012)

get the camera/lens that fits your need and budget today and don't worry about a future "what if". Since you are going to have an APS C go ahead and take advantage of the lower prices on EFS lenses vs L, both the 10-22 and 17-55 2.8 are great choices. Both will hold their value very well so if you happen to go FF in a few years you can sell them for what essentially amounts to a long term rental fee. Personally I have held onto my 17-55 because it's just that good and when paired with a t3i it is a great lightweight travel option and full time camera for my better half.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 9, 2012)

robbymack said:


> get the camera/lens that fits your need and budget today and don't worry about a future "what if". Since you are going to have an APS C go ahead and take advantage of the lower prices on EFS lenses vs L, both the 10-22 and 17-55 2.8 are great choices. Both will hold their value very well so if you happen to go FF in a few years you can sell them for what essentially amounts to a long term rental fee. Personally I have held onto my 17-55 because it's just that good and when paired with a t3i it is a great lightweight travel option and full time camera for my better half.



When I had a 7D, that 60mm EF-S lens was SHARP! Yes I agree, buy now for what you need then sell. That does not mean buy all cheaper EF-S lenses. I would personally get the 10-22 and then when I went FF, keep the APS-C camera as backup if you can afford it. If not, sell the camera and the lens for a good percentage of original price if you take care of it.


----------



## GEEo (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advice guys!! much appreciated!!

I don't think I'm gonna wait for the 7D MKII anymore. lol

Gonna be picking up the 7D in a week or so. ;D

really looking forward getting into Photography!


----------



## Trovador (Jul 9, 2012)

7D is great! go for it no questions asked. New firmaware coming out in a month adds even more functionality. As others suggested I would highly recommend getting the 10-22, it's the lens I use most of the time. Since you're planning to eventualy go FF, try to get EF lenses so you don't have to sell a lot of lenses later on, just the 10-22 which is EF-S. Good luck.


----------



## risc32 (Jul 9, 2012)

personally i think that recent large firmware update is the 7dmk2.


----------



## SteenerMe (Jul 10, 2012)

7D is a great camera. 10-22 yes. 17-55 no. Its a dust magnet and poorly sealed. Pics are nice though. With that wide angle a better choice would be the 24-105L. Much wider range. Sealed. Pro. And cheaper. And when you go FF its perfect.


----------



## canon816 (Jul 10, 2012)

GEEo said:


> Thanks for all the great advice guys!! much appreciated!!
> 
> I don't think I'm gonna wait for the 7D MKII anymore. lol
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!!


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 10, 2012)

My recommendation is for you to get a Canon 7D. I have the Canon 7D for a few years now, and I love the camera. It's a powerful, flexible tool- capable of capturing a variety of quality photos. I upgraded from a Canon 350D (my first DSLR). 8)

The Canon 7D is certainly a much superior camera than any 'Rebel' / beginner or entry level camera. I also find the 7D more intuitive and powerful enough to still be a great 'current buy' (eg liveview, powerful AF, frame rate, etc).

It's a great handling camera. Sure, pixel peeping will show it hasn't got the lowest ISO of any camera, but really - for most photography, it's still good and very capable of superb photos. The upcoming firmware will add some functionality too. 

While some people say "you need a full frame (FF) camera to capture high quality images" - this is absolutely not true. Many current APS-C cameras have quality that is far beyond what the people who own them can get out of them. I will not argue that the latest FF cameras have superior image quality... but the difference is often very hard to perceive at normal viewing levels. And yes, I've used a Canon 5DmkIII... to compare make this statement. :

My lenses (wide to tele): 
Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 HSM EX
Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM
Canon EF 70-300mm L f/4-5.6 IS USM

The only lens that I feel like I'm still 'waiting for' is a new Canon EF 50mm USM fast prime. I previously had the Canon 50mm f/1.8, but the bokeh or focussing was not up to my standards. I previously had a good copy of the Canon 28-135mm which had decent image quality. But I sold this when I bought the Canon 15-85mm, as the 15-85mm is much more suited to an APS-C (1.6x crop) DSLR, providing a 35mm focal length equivalent 24mm - 135mm. Additionally the Canon 15-85 has superior overall image quality, and is my main 'go to lens'. 

A few other considerations for my recommendation for you to start with an APS-C camera, and consider lenses like I have above.
1) the fact that APS-C cameras often get better corner to corner sharpness of many lenses (I like this... it almost means that getting the same sharpness corner to corner requires less expensive lenses, or more flexible lens options).
2) I obtain 'greater reach' at the tele-end, (ok, due to higher pixel density on the 7D than any FF camera) - particularly on my 70-300mm L (which gets me to a 480mm equivalent!)

Other accessories I have and use frequently, which you might like to consider:
Lowepro shoulder bag (for camera and 2 lenses)
Lowepro backpack (holding 1 DSLR and all my lenses)
a sturdy, portable Manfrotto tripod
Nissin DI866mkII flash (compatible with Canon 7D, half price of Canon's 580EXII)
Hahnel wireless remote (also functions as an intervalmeter)

I hope this helps. For sure, if you feel that you NEED to go full frame in the future, then do (if you can justify / afford the expense of course). But... I know many people who own APS-C cameras with good lenses (good glass is the most important) - and obtain great photos. 

Regards

Paul


----------



## Otter (Jul 10, 2012)

I would say definitely get it now. There hasn't even been any solid rumors about a 7D MKII, so you won't be seeing that camera anytime soon. Get a lightly used 7D, shoot the heck out of it now and when of if the mkII comes out, sell it and take a small loss, if any. The 5d MKIII didn't affect the MKII used sales like everyone thought they would, that would probably hold true for the 7D as well.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 10, 2012)

The only thing the 7D won't do is do well in low light. Daytime shots, or with a flash indoors, you're fine. Afterall, the 7D is THE best APS-C sensor camera Canon sells at this time. I really liked the AF went I had mine.


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 10, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> The only thing the 7D won't do is do well in low light. Daytime shots, or with a flash indoors, you're fine. Afterall, the 7D is THE best APS-C sensor camera Canon sells at this time. I really liked the AF went I had mine.



I agree - 7D at low ISO and no crop gives a good image


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 10, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing the 7D won't do is do well in low light. Daytime shots, or with a flash indoors, you're fine. Afterall, the 7D is THE best APS-C sensor camera Canon sells at this time. I really liked the AF went I had mine.
> ...



Lol I've cropped ISO 3200 Pictures on my 7D. 8)


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 10, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



I said it gives good images.

But not as good as the 1DS3 or the 5D2 at iso 400. At iso 3200 very definitely not.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 11, 2012)

GEEo said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to this forum and new to Photography. I've always loved taking pictures of landscape,cars,people, and just random stuff. Lol So I decided that it's time for me to grab a decent DSLR.
> 
> I'm completely new to DSLR's and photography. Still doing a lot of reading and learning on which camera I should go with. Based on the stuff I've read and learned I'm leaning towards getting the 7D. But I'm concerned that when I get the 7D now couple of months later down the road the new rumored 7D MKII comes out.
> 
> So my question is should I wait for the 7D MKII (why?) or I should just get the 7D?



based on your requirements and the fact you are not invested in anything particular

I would recommend either just get a 600D exact same sensor as 7D and tons cheaper will give you the same landscape or people shots then get better glass if you really want to go canon

and keep saving for if the 7DII eventually does come about but for what a 7D costs not much more money will get you a 5Dmk2

Unless you are heavily into shoorting action and sport the 7D really has no benefit over a 600D or 5Dmk2 which kill it on price and image quality respectively

or

go for a nikon D3200 and again some of their good glass


----------



## Bosman (Jul 11, 2012)

Im going to weigh in too. Congrats on the 7d, the focus system is excellent! I do not own one but i see what it does on the 7d's my guys i hire use. It was a big jump in keepers from the even very good 50d.

Get the 24-105L, i havent heard a bad thing about it. For a guy getting into it it will give you excellent images with great range. I think to start off its the best option. If you get hardcore at some point you will delve into primes. I don't recommend those for you right now unless a 50mm or 40mm are what you would get.

Enjoy!


----------



## Cgdillan (Jul 12, 2012)

Get the 7D now and enjoy shooting now. You will love the camera forever


----------



## Tcapp (Jul 12, 2012)

Cgdillan said:


> Get the 7D now and enjoy shooting now. You will love the camera forever



You'll love it till you get a 5d3 at least.   ;D


----------



## Bosman (Jul 12, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> Cgdillan said:
> 
> 
> > Get the 7D now and enjoy shooting now. You will love the camera forever
> ...


I have to agree with Tcapp  I only use my 1dm3 as a compliment to my 5dm3 now, I seem to always use my 5dm3 for sports now too. Image quality and colors are incredible on the 5dm3. I prob have 30,000 actuations or more on it already.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 12, 2012)

Cgdillan said:


> Get the 7D now and enjoy shooting now. You will love the camera forever



If I still had my 7D I wouldn't get rid of it. The extra reach is really great. I could go to track meets with a 300 f/4L and be just fine (480mm).


----------



## rcouttolenc (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a 40D which is a great camera, it's burst (fps) is one of the best, and still an APS-C sensor which helps to get more reach.
Couple with a 17-55mm f/2.8 IS (superb, close to L-quality), a 65mm f/2.8 macro (very handy) and a 70-300mm IS I have 95% of any need!
I believe the 7D is a superstar and I am still thinking on upgrading, but there are few things that make me wait: Photokina 2012 is just 8 weeks away to see if they replace it (rumors say they will have a FF this time which I am not interested), but if they come with an APS-C sensor, 61 focus points and ISO ay 25,600; for sure I will go for it! 
If not, guys, they are selling the 7D for $1,550 and less if you go refurbished.


----------



## rpt (Jul 28, 2012)

I guess it is a personal preference. I was waiting for a 7D2 and in April my patience ran out after 18 months. I did not want to limit myself to the iso of the 7D so I bought the 5d3. If you can wait another few weeks, do that as there are a slew of cameras coming down.


----------



## GEEo (Aug 1, 2012)

So far the 7D is what I expected and more! I'm very happy with my 7D!! For now I went with the 18-135 kit.

Looking on getting a 24-105 L or a 17-55 later on this year. and a couple more lenses later don't the road.

Thanks again for all the advices and suggestions guys!! Very much appreciated!! ;D

I'll post up some shots of it after I get back from my Dallas trip this weekend.


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 1, 2012)

rcouttolenc said:


> I have a 40D which is a great camera, it's burst (fps) is one of the best, and still an APS-C sensor which helps to get more reach.
> Couple with a 17-55mm f/2.8 IS (superb, close to L-quality), a 65mm f/2.8 macro (very handy) and a 70-300mm IS I have 95% of any need!
> I believe the 7D is a superstar and I am still thinking on upgrading, but there are few things that make me wait: Photokina 2012 is just 8 weeks away to see if they replace it (rumors say they will have a FF this time which I am not interested), but if they come with an APS-C sensor, 61 focus points and ISO ay 25,600; for sure I will go for it!
> If not, guys, they are selling the 7D for $1,550 and less if you go refurbished.



I guess you will be on the lookout for a refurb then


----------



## GEEo (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's a couple shoots I've done with my 7D so far. 

This is my very first DSLR so I apologize if my photos are not quite up to par with the one's here on the site. ;D

Feel free to critique my photos and Tips and Suggestions are also welcome. ;D


----------

